# Macchina Espresso Edinburgh



## DarrenB (Oct 2, 2012)

popped into this cafe yesterday, coffee was fantastic, really nice surroundings they have a beautiful 3 group lever machine, they sell steam punk and dear green coffee at a reasonable price and had a couple of new Eureka mignon for Sale at £249 which is the cheapest I have seen them at.


----------



## Machina Espresso (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi Darren

Thanks for coming in yesterday. Glad you liked the place & enjoyed your coffee! We do love our Rancilio lever, but it will eventually be replaced with a Rocket Linea Professionale









The Mignons have been popular since we opened and we have just received a new shipment for Christmas with lots of new colours.

Hope to see you again soon!

Machina


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What's the rancilio lever you got in there then ?


----------



## Machina Espresso (Aug 14, 2013)

We have a 3 Group Rancilio Classe 7 at the moment










She pulls some fantastic shots & I love how silent the process is! This will look good on our bar though...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Machina Espresso said:


> Hope to see you again soon!
> 
> Machina


You might regret saying that - there's a whole bunch of us hitting town on Saturday and you're definitely on the list to visit!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Presumably it will brand with the rockets your selling , otherwise you never get rid of the lever ...


----------



## Machina Espresso (Aug 14, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> You might regret saying that - there's a whole bunch of us hitting town on Saturday and you're definitely on the list to visit!


Brilliant! Look forward to seeing you all then!


----------

